# Good and reputable toy, miniature, or small standard/medium breeders?



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Here's a mini poodle breeder in NC: 

Classic/Eaglehill-South Miniature Poodles - AKC "Silver Level" Breeder Of Merit - Home

Also in NC: 
Aery Miniature Poodles

Here's a list of breeders by location, from @Rose n Poos

🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩

I don't believe most breeders will ship toy/miniature puppies due to the risk of hypoglycemia, so unfortunately you may be out of luck in that department.


----------

